# Who did you see at the show



## evilangel (Jul 7, 2007)

Just wondered who saw who today i saw Kev132 Tinab n Viperd sorry hun didn't recognise you at 1st was in a world of my own lol


----------



## DASSIE (Jul 8, 2006)

loads of mates ........matt , ali , jas , mark , peter , steve , rik , john, dave to name just a few. also met loads of people for the first time so new mates too . The show was ace . a lot bigger than its ever been and well worth the trip !!


----------



## tina b (Oct 3, 2007)

we saw monitor mad , incrisis , ashmashmashmash ,horsefield ,evilangel, kellybee, liz n mark ,Philbanees and jade , jb,missmoose and sy, sweetlittlemunchkin, snowy , Potters ,al stotton, shep , harlequin ,shelly,and a few more but my minds gone blank


----------



## evilangel (Jul 7, 2007)

tina b said:


> we saw monitor mad , incrisis , ashmashmashmash ,horsefield ,evilangel, kellybee, liz n mark ,Philbanees and jade , jb,missmoose and sy, sweetlittlemunchkin, snowy , Potters ,al stotton, shep , harlequin ,shelly,and a few more but my minds gone blank


just a few eh hun


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

I know I saw:

Oakelm, Bloodcorn, Cornmorphs, Al Stotton, Lexcorn, Sami, Mason, Bosshogg, Timberwolf, Rain, Snakebreeder, Kennedykrew, Deano1099, ScottW, Matt from Tyrannosaurus Pets... 

I had a name tag on


----------



## steve_3125 (May 20, 2009)

Kim and Karen, Liz n Mark, some people from here that where talking to Liz n Mark lol a few more stall holders and people i think i saw.

Steve


----------



## fantapants (Jan 4, 2008)

i saw a fair few people. incrisis and horsfield, ashmashmash, liznmark,......others whos names escape me. i saw tina b and meant to say hi but got distracted.


----------



## SnakeBreeder (Mar 11, 2007)

Ssthisto said:


> I know I saw:
> 
> Oakelm, Bloodcorn, Cornmorphs, Al Stotton, Lexcorn, Sami, Mason, Bosshogg, Timberwolf, Rain, Snakebreeder, Kennedykrew, Deano1099, ScottW, Matt from Tyrannosaurus Pets...
> 
> I had a name tag on


That's you and me both : victory: Although mine was only a sticky lable :blush:
Everyone should have been wearing them.
I'm sure I saw a lot more people than I know, but simply did not know who they were without name tags. After all not many look like their avitars, thankfully in some cases :Na_Na_Na_Na:
And you're more likely to get discount if someone recognises you :mf_dribble:
Stephen


----------



## incrisis (Jun 15, 2008)

I saw....

Horsfield
Ashmashmash
Liz n Mark
Tina B
Fish B
Missmoose
Sy
James n Hana
Cornmorphs
Sami
Mason
Fil (was Phil and some numbers)
Philbaines
Fantapants
JungleBoy
Graz
Zooman
Leo19?? something liek that....

Probably a few more, but can't remember all of them.


----------



## vetdebbie (Jan 4, 2008)

Forgot me and Ads!! Hummph!

We saw loads of people - including Incey.


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

Ssthisto said:


> I know I saw:
> 
> Oakelm, Bloodcorn, Cornmorphs, Al Stotton, Lexcorn, Sami, Mason, Bosshogg, Timberwolf, Rain, Snakebreeder, Kennedykrew, Deano1099, ScottW, Matt from Tyrannosaurus Pets...
> 
> I had a name tag on


Oh for JESUS sake!

I knew you were there, but didn't know what you looked like, or who'd know. GAH!!

I wanted to say hi 

The people who I saw and had _not_ met before were:

Ant29northampton
Graz
Phil1986
Biohazard
Leo19
Zooman
Charlottie
Philbaines
Fantapants
JamesAndHannah


----------



## rum&coke (Apr 19, 2009)

I dont know what any of you look like but may have seen you :lol2:


----------



## evilangel (Jul 7, 2007)

really wanted to meet Monitor mad and a few others but was on my own so was shy

oh 4got i saw sami n mason too


----------

